# 2007 GTI MKV w/DVD Nav and Auxiliary Jack in Glove Box



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to get the aux jack in glove box to play MP3s?
I am fairly technical but this escapes me. (Also no reference in my users manuals)


----------



## insidedog (Apr 12, 2006)

Plug in your iPod and select cd function. Under disc 6 the display shows AUX, press that button.


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (insidedog)*

Thank you for the feedback. It was helpful.
It also helped for me to go back to the dealer, which I did today, and pick up the correct reference manual for the my system - "3.4 MFD 2 DVD Radio Navigation System"


----------

